# West Bay Potlicking & Fishing Report...with Pictures



## deke

Report:
I got to break in the new year with a couple of friends,1-2-fish and the Kaiser, today on the water in West Bay. With the near full moon, no cloud cover last night so the water and air temp dropped, as well as the tide, I was just hoping for a couple of bites and some nice conversation with buds. Well, I we had a good time BSing, and we actually boxed right under a limit of trout for The Kaiser to take home for the family(and quite a few throw backs). 
The wind picked up mid morning, but was tolerable, just wished the tide would have been a bit higher. It kept us from trying to get a few carp for the grill. All fish caught on plastics; plum/chart bull minnows, pearl/chart, and red/white Brown Devil plastics(Jason still would love that plum/chart devil so I can stop using the Norton's,LOL). All in all a soft bite, not a mush mouth bite, but soft, we missed alot of hits. Fish caught in 4-5 1/2" of water. Keep it slow and low. It was a nice day to be on the water.

Potlicker Report:
Now...the not so nice part of our day. 
We were drifting into a mud boil/streak that was about mid way between the N shoreline and the S shoreline. Where we had set up would give us the ability to drift the marginal areas on the up wind part of it before just getting right into the more off colored water. Another boat was about 200-250 yds in front and to our left, we both set up well back of the dirty water to maximze the potential "good" water. These guys were about into the off water when this guy comes up from down wind and drives up the right side of the muddy area. He gets about even with the other boat and turns into the muddy area.

Now we are all like "look at this genius", ect.. He is no more than75 yds in front of us now, just as rude as can be, at least I thought it was,lol. He kept turning and watching us every 10-20 seconds while he was fishing, kind of weird, he already commited to the potlicking, but he was an expert bent pole fisherman. We caught a couple and hooked and lost a couple. Next thing we know he seems to be getting more in front of us and not off to out right side? This guy is using his TROLLING MOTOR to position his boat DIRECTLY in front of our boat and completely cutting off our drift!!! So 1-2-fish called him on his behavior. He turned around and stared at us like he didn't understand english then of course made the original come back "f### you". Smart for a single man in a boat talking to 3 big guys. So 1-2-fish dialogued with him a bit more,lol, and this guy kept fishing. Now to add insult to injury he starts catching fish right in front of us on our drift line!! By the time we decided to leave we watched him box a handfull of tiny trout, all of the ones we caught in that area were small fish, he did no measuring just through them in his box, surprise since he was such a respectfull fisherman to begin with, LOL.

This guy was in a 17-20' Boston Whaler, white, looked too big to be a Montauk, maybe a samller Outrage? With a white Johnson engine and trolling motor on the transom. As soon as I figure how to down size my pictures of this potlicker I'll post them. Maybe if a few jerks get outed then it might just make someone think twice about doing what he did. I know that this time of year the idiots come out of the woodwork and come to West Bay, alot don't fish there but this time of year, and most are some what polite, but too many are just plain rude and ignorant to how to fish like you do this time of year. If you don't know what you are doing go with someone that does or stay away and watch how it's done before running through people drifts. Thanks for letting me get this off my chest guys

Pics of him to follow soon.


----------



## dbarham

what a richard head!!!!!sorry sob next time put on a surf weight zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzowwwwwwwwwwwwwwchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! he will move i was chasin trout in the surf in my truck had to take off the 1/8ozjighead to a 3/4 to cast into a potlickers boat!!!!! these surftrout were freakin on the boat already. everywhere i went this a hole went till i put that big leadhead in his boat!


----------



## 1-2-Fish

Thanks for posting this Deke. I really enjoyed the company & time on the water w/ you guys.

It just infuriates me w/ the lack of common sense & curtesy on the water. I realize our bays are only going to get more & more crowded but what this Jack ***** did was just wrong. As I told the fellas fishing w/ me, I accepted the fact that he moved just in front of us & off of our drift line by 30 yards or so. Then to my disbelief, he then trolls forward to get directly into our drift line. No more than 50 yards away.

I can't stand confrontation & *NEVER *say anthing to other boaters but today was an exception. Plain & simple, this guy obviously has no respect towards other fishermen.

All of us will make mistakes but for God's sake everybody please do your best to use just a little common sense & have respect for other fishermen.

GM


----------



## deke

Was just told how to resize ect. will post pics of this guy and his boat in the morning., I'm off to bed, gotta start a new year of work in the morning, new job, 2007 should be a good one.


----------



## gsb

Hey Deke:
I tried West Bay yesterday for the first time in many years. One 15" sandie and lot of exploring to show for it. 

BUT...I don't own a Whaler, Don't say f-you (maybe joking with a buddy), and don't have a trolling motor!


----------



## wading_fool

Sorry to hear that deke, glad you got pictures though. Maybe thru posting pics of these idjits they will begin learning that what they do is not polite or correct. I had a guy pull in front of me on California Hole as I was drifting into the hole, no more than 75 yds in front of me, looks back at me and sets up his drift. I knew better than to get into that nightmare called Estes Flats at Rockport but it was late and I was trying to find some little trout to pull on my daughters new Rod N Reel from Santa. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Dances With Fish

Please dont post those pics of me...They could be detrimental to my contributions to this site...Im sorry ill never do it again


----------



## Freshwaterman

Unfortunately, trolling motors seem to be the weapon of choice for potlickers these days. We fished new years eve day and there only 2 boats , me and another, on this particualr reef. Then, a 3 rd showed up and got in a drift off to me left. I told the guy with me not lift his bent rod up, but he didnt hear me and did it wayway. Almost like it was a smoke signal, over goes the guys troll motor and right behind me he gets. I mean RIGHT behind me, so close I could them talking. Then, when they got the first fish on, over went the anchor and the bait bucket....That was it for that reef, it was offically taken over by an achored potlicker........I hate fishing weekends......James


----------



## boashna

Just remember that you can not understand what people say on the water . however they can see you well and can tell your tone well, use body language . May be we should have an idiot of the day board call with pics.


----------



## topwtr#1

I was ot there at 7:00 with 3 other boats in the area. By 8:30 there were 30 boats and people cutting off everyone. That is what happens out there on that particular spot. Don't get me wrong, it urks me just the same. Had 5 fish the first drift and looked back to see 10 boats pick up my same drift. Nothing you can do about that but wonder why people can't be more respectfull to other fisherman. By the time I left I had been cut off by atleast 5 other boats including a boatright boat, alumicraft or something similar, a blazer bay (blue), a Whaler with a white Johnson/Evinrude (same boat as you describe), another Whaler. The good thing about the bay is that there is always more water to fish. I left with my buddies and found a redfish bite in some shallow water. Caught 23 fish between 3 people and ended up with only 2 keepers. I would take catching small redish by ourselves over fighting with a-holes all day keeping a few specks. I would like to see the pictures though, this would definitly start a new direction for this site. "Calling out those who are idiots or don't know any better".


----------



## Garth Beaumont

deke said:


> Report:
> I got to break in the new year with a couple of friends,1-2-fish and the Kaiser, today on the water in West Bay. With the near full moon, no cloud cover last night so the water and air temp dropped, as well as the tide, I was just hoping for a couple of bites and some nice conversation with buds. Well, I we had a good time BSing, and we actually boxed right under a limit of trout for The Kaiser to take home for the family(and quite a few throw backs).
> The wind picked up mid morning, but was tolerable, just wished the tide would have been a bit higher. It kept us from trying to get a few carp for the grill. All fish caught on plastics; plum/chart bull minnows, pearl/chart, and red/white Brown Devil plastics(Jason still would love that plum/chart devil so I can stop using the Norton's,LOL). All in all a soft bite, not a mush mouth bite, but soft, we missed alot of hits. Fish caught in 4-5 1/2" of water. Keep it slow and low. It was a nice day to be on the water.
> 
> Potlicker Report:
> Now...the not so nice part of our day.
> We were drifting into a mud boil/streak that was about mid way between the N shoreline and the S shoreline. Where we had set up would give us the ability to drift the marginal areas on the up wind part of it before just getting right into the more off colored water. Another boat was about 200-250 yds in front and to our left, we both set up well back of the dirty water to maximze the potential "good" water. These guys were about into the off water when this guy comes up from down wind and drives up the right side of the muddy area. He gets about even with the other boat and turns into the muddy area.
> 
> Now we are all like "look at this genius", ect.. He is no more than75 yds in front of us now, just as rude as can be, at least I thought it was,lol. He kept turning and watching us every 10-20 seconds while he was fishing, kind of weird, he already commited to the potlicking, but he was an expert bent pole fisherman. We caught a couple and hooked and lost a couple. Next thing we know he seems to be getting more in front of us and not off to out right side? This guy is using his TROLLING MOTOR to position his boat DIRECTLY in front of our boat and completely cutting off our drift!!! So 1-2-fish called him on his behavior. He turned around and stared at us like he didn't understand english then of course made the original come back "f### you". Smart for a single man in a boat talking to 3 big guys. So 1-2-fish dialogued with him a bit more,lol, and this guy kept fishing. Now to add insult to injury he starts catching fish right in front of us on our drift line!! By the time we decided to leave we watched him box a handfull of tiny trout, all of the ones we caught in that area were small fish, he did no measuring just through them in his box, surprise since he was such a respectfull fisherman to begin with, LOL.
> 
> This guy was in a 17-20' Boston Whaler, white, looked too big to be a Montauk, maybe a samller Outrage? With a white Johnson engine and trolling motor on the transom. As soon as I figure how to down size my pictures of this potlicker I'll post them. Maybe if a few jerks get outed then it might just make someone think twice about doing what he did. I know that this time of year the idiots come out of the woodwork and come to West Bay, alot don't fish there but this time of year, and most are some what polite, but too many are just plain rude and ignorant to how to fish like you do this time of year. If you don't know what you are doing go with someone that does or stay away and watch how it's done before running through people drifts. Thanks for letting me get this off my chest guys
> 
> Pics of him to follow soon.


He was probably a Pirate! You should have broken out the mini-14!


----------



## Livin2Fish

I think the problem is you get weekend warriors who seldom get on the water & don't have a clue about fishing edicits.


----------



## deke

Here it is I hope it comes out OK. Wish I could have got a better close up but my camera is 4 years old and doesn't zoom.


----------



## neckdeep

hey man whut's up - ya'll catchin any ? what ya using ? got any live shrimps I can borrow ? I'm only catchin hard heads on thesed froozen ones


----------



## JShupe

*You obviously...*

didn't know that you were in his hole...

HA...

JDS


----------



## bthorp

unbelievable the same guy cut off my drift on sunday in jones lake


----------



## JShupe

*Oh No*

Dude is a multiple offender... DEKE said he was a "PRO"....

You can spot those people a mile away....

BE ON THE LOOK OUT.


----------



## jabx1962

bthorp said:


> unbelievable the same guy cut off my drift on sunday in jones lake


He lives in Tiki....or has a house over there.

Go potlick his Lights on his dock...you will get your ears burned off.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer

This is amazing, I think this is the same guy that ran between us and our boat while wading a reef around Thanksgiving. I thought he was going to run us over, seriously.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

This Guy does have a place on Tiki..Right off the Main Canal..& I had him run thru us as we were wading N-Deer island a month ago..
Somebody needs to Drain his lower unit, Before he hurts someone..
This guy has Zero morals.

Oxx..


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer

Wow, you too? He ran right over the reef, I still can't believe he didn't run a ground.


OxbowOutfitters said:


> This Guy does have a place on Tiki..Right off the Main Canal..& I had him run thru us as we were wading N-Deer island a month ago..
> Somebody needs to Drain his lower unit, Before he hurts someone..
> This guy has Zero morals.
> 
> Oxx..


----------



## Wading Mark

I've seen that guy before while launching at Teakwood. He was throwing out a 2 ft. wake as he passed by the marina. Apparently, common sense is a virtue lacked by many.


----------



## jabx1962

OxbowOutfitters said:


> This Guy does have a place on Tiki..Right off the Main Canal..& I had him run thru us as we were wading N-Deer island a month ago..
> Somebody needs to Drain his lower unit, Before he hurts someone..
> This guy has Zero morals.
> 
> Oxx..


Lets have a Docklight Potlick party at his house. He gets pretty PO'ed when you fish his and any of his neighbors lights. Starts all that "You don't belong here" BS...

I think he lives off Daddy's Money.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

I hope he hits a crab trap in Loooow water..
& Yea Tim..Small world..

Oxx..


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Once the Weather warms up Id be Game...Im still in Treestand Mode...Im GONNA Stick a Deer with an arrow before I get into the Goose/E-caller mode..

A Party is Just what he needs.. A Blanket party that is..
oxx..


jabx1962 said:


> Lets have a Docklight Potlick party at his house. He gets pretty PO'ed when you fish his and any of his neighbors lights. Starts all that "You don't belong here" BS...
> 
> I think he lives off Daddy's Money.


----------



## FishFinder

I had some Whaler potlicking me too...Followed me to 3 different spots! Luckily, I caught the big one right after he left the last spot he potlicked me on! Believe me, there were'nt no hiding this fish lmao...


----------



## neckdeep

sounds like a Yahoo with a boat and no boating knowledge


----------



## Fish-a-mon

Guy's there is no real rule / laws that prevent these folks from so called Potlicking. The bays and gulf are free move about where you choose. Sure fishing edicate should be used, but it isn't the law. You and I might practice it but others could careless. They see a bent rod or a fish pulled in and they are going to come over especially if they are not catching fish in their current location. As far a fishing the light at Tiki, as long as you are in the water the only thing they can do is turn off the lights on you. They can gripe make comments, but can't do nothing about you fishing lights that were in a canal on public water. Have you ever been fishing on a party boat? That's all potlicking by any terms. If the fish are biting you still might the only one catching.


----------



## topwtr#1

This reminds me of a time in Mansfield. The same thing happened and the boat who was there first trolling motored over to the imposing boat and stayed within a foot of the imposing boat. The imposing boat asked what he was going to do about it in not so polite words and the guy who was at the spot first said he was going to follow him around the remainder of the day and cast in the same spot. The guy immediately left with some choice words. I was off the first guys boat by about 100 yards and could hear every word with no wind. This was the funniest thing I have seen in a long time. The guy who was there first shouted at him when he left, "Where ya going, I'll be there in a minute." Hilarious. This would definitly teach someone a lesson!


----------



## DannyMac

Why don't you give him the GPS numbers to your secret spot? The one with the big tire over by N. Deer that was was posted on another thread!! LOL


----------



## kenny

I think I saw that same guy run up on the SW end of Confederate a week ago. I don't know where he lives but he sure gets around or aground in West bay. :rotfl:


----------



## neckdeep

he must be trying to learn all the hot spots. People like that do not understand that the reason they do not catch fish is not the "WHERE" but "HOW". It doesn't matter where he fishes, if he can't fish he ain't gonna catch anything


----------



## bslittle79

He was over here on Sabine potlicking me too. Came over to me and asked if I've seen Deke...haha jk.

Man am I glad the fishing in this mudhole sucks. 

Galvestion "West Bay"...Where the next State Record Trout will be landed. Or Potlicked!


----------



## Too Tall

bslittle79 said:


> Galvestion "West Bay"...Where the next State Record Trout will be landed. Or Potlicked!


You can bet if that happens there will be at least 10 different pictures of the fish being lifted from the water by 10 different boats. All of them swearing thier buddy caught it. :rotfl:


----------



## Naterator

*simply amazing*

I am all for calling out potlickers on this board. Good job Deke! I am only p-ssed that you didn't invite me! I am just surprised that more peeps haven't posted with the whole "you don't own the water" routine....that was what happened last time I called out a potlicker here. Maybe they are finally getting the point, or maybe the pics help? Seriously, surely someone on this board knows this idgit? Someone pls send him a link so he can see what an a-hole he is?


----------



## FishingFrank

I hope I see him, maybe we could chat!!!


----------



## wading_fool

The pics rock....hard to argue potlicking or try to make a case for the offending potlicker when you have them on film. We should have a potlicking photo posting, wish I would have had my camera along this weekend to catch my potlicker on estes.


----------



## Jake Reaves

wow


----------



## Profish00

He is just looking for friends.....geezzzz


----------



## 100% Texan

I seen in him down in matagorda last week, followed the clown around for 2 hours.


----------



## deke

I knew he had to be a repeat offender by the way he so "smoothly" worked that boat into our drift without making any exagerated motions he was actually working his trolling motor. I wanted to send a superspook into his boat in the worst way! But all I had was the black one, and he isn't worth losing that one,LOL. This guy was an expert potlicker and undersized fish keeper. He had the lid open on his box and just tossed in everything he caught, never once saw him measure a fish, and we were having to throw back most fish from that mud streak. I guess he was just better than us.LOL Why not, no worries about a warden on the water on New Years day and if you live on the water you are good to go.


----------



## RedXCross

Yep Brian, thats the one lmao, He lives on Pleasure Island too. J/k .

He told me yelling from the water the other day. Just because I am paranoid doesn't mean I want come potlick ya.. LMFAO.. j/k :ac550:

Ya got to love a parade..



bslittle79 said:


> He was over here on Sabine potlicking me too. Came over to me and asked if I've seen Deke...haha jk.
> 
> Man am I glad the fishing in this mudhole sucks.
> 
> Galvestion "West Bay"...Where the next State Record Trout will be landed. Or Potlicked!


----------



## Retriever

Amazing, he cut me off on 59 S this morning as well, flew over from the right lane in front of me like he owned the highway.

Tight Lines, well done with the pic.


----------



## The Kaiser

The pics came out good Deke. I find it hard not to type the descriptive words that come out of my mouth every time I think about what happened. 

Maybe next time I bring my paintball gun!:rotfl:


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

I saw him too. He was out Sunday and drifting the streaks off of mecoms- and the Old ICW area. 
Although, he didn't cut me off, there we're plenty more that did. I find it irratating as he77, but in the winter it doesn't seem to effect the fishing as much. This is JMO of course.

Ended Sunday with 12 and dozens of smaller between two of us and Monday with a double limit of trout to 21". Sundays went for the Brown devil in rootbeer/ chartreuse and mondays went for limetruese and a 1/8th oz jig head. Also got 1 20" flounder to round it out. Fish didn't go on the bite till midmorning and yes, some were caught after being cut off on a drift, which made it all the better. Nothing like getting cut off and they don't catch squat and then you drift thru and pull a couple out. Oh yeah...that is sweet!


----------



## deke

"Nothing like getting cut off and they don't catch squat and then you drift thru and pull a couple out. Oh yeah...that is sweet!"

Yeah it is but, the opposite happened, he cut us off and then started catching fish, he was so close that he did effect the fish for us. We drifted through the whole thing becuase we didn't want to fire up and ruin it for the three boats that set up behind us, no trolling motor on this boat.

Maybe next time I bring my paintball gun!:rotfl:

Man that has been on my "wish I could" list for years. The paintball splatters at the ramp are like the Like the "A" in the Scarlet Leter,LOL. Instead a "P" for potlicker!


----------



## buckduster

*Solo*

I see he is solo...probably can't find anyone brave enough to get in the boat with him! LMAO!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

deke said:


> Maybe next time I bring my paintball gun!:rotfl:
> 
> Man that has been on my "wish I could" list for years. The paintball splatters at the ramp are like the Like the "A" in the Scarlet Leter,LOL. Instead a "P" for potlicker!


That would be funny, or a knot on his head from a full Miller Lite can would do wonders too. Emptied and then filled with salt H2O of course!


----------



## Solid Action

buckduster said:


> I see he is solo...probably can't find anyone brave enough to get in the boat with him! LMAO!


ditto that.


----------



## muggs

A buddy and I were fishing at the spoil banks on the north shoreline west of Bird Island in East Matagorda a couple years ago. We were fishing between 2 reefs and catching few keepers along with several undersized ones mixed in. This Goober trolls up with in 20-30 yrds and starts casting in the same hole. I politely asked " Kind of close aren't ya?" He tells me that this is a popular place and I just have to put up with it. Told him " Nope, I don't!" and my next two casts missed his She Dog by 6" (was trying to snag his lure) He started cussing me and left.We caught a couple of more fish and the bite turned off. This Goober had moved off several 100 yrds, My buddy and I decided to break out the sandwiches and drinks and settled down and munched away, listening to the radio. Ace left and made several trips back to see if we had left yet. We stayed several hours. He finally gave up. I like the idea of moving up close to the guys boat. May try that next time. I don't normally confront folks, but some people try you. By the way, this guy is now a "pro" on a red fish circuit.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

*Good One Deke!*

A hell of an idea,,,, a potlicking report with photo!!!!! Maybe some of these fools will seee that there faces are getting publicized and some of this bs will stop. Later Deke, and good goin Later Guys


----------



## ankledeep

Was wading the the north shoreline of east matty sunday w/ buddy. was on the fish and was cut off by a 15' allweld. going to start carrying digital h20 proof w/ me and start outing people. it is getting to ridiculous, especially in POC.


----------



## Txpintal

*Same Guy*

Thats the same guy that came up on me when i was looking for my Rod and reel that i lost over board. He told me he watched me go back and forth and figured i was on something so he moved in. Got about 5 to 10 yards from me and asked me what i was doing, Then to his surprise i tell him i lost something needless to say if he comes up again i'll tell him you said HI Deke !!!!


----------



## JohnnySea

Did someone said earlier he lives right across from Teakwood?? The guy on the corner of the first street over the main bridge into Tiki has two Boston Whalers at his house with white johnsons, i think.. I know he fishes alot and this is probably the guy ya'll are talking about. He has people over sometimes in the summertime in the mid afternoon, looks like thy are often coming in from offshore...maybe offshore is the only place people will fish with him at... 

Anyways, I know this because my father lives next door and I used to live down there periodically... Say Deke, if you put in at Teakwood, look to your right just before turning into the parking lot. tell me what ya think??


----------



## KB

Nice job on outing this potlicker. Carry your cameras w/you folks and maybe we can get these morons to learn what their doing is rude.


----------



## FishFinder

"Did someone said earlier he lives right across from Teakwood?? The guy on the corner of the first street over the main bridge into Tiki has two Boston Whalers at his house with white johnsons, i think.."

No that's not him...That's a Silver King Adventure Guide/Owner! And, for those of you who don't know, this thread is over a year old I think!


----------



## BALZTOWAL

now i'm pi--ed off, all that reading and the guy is probably dead by now


----------



## Team Ranger Bob

*Funny thing.*

After reading this thread I starting watching all incoming Walers closely the last few days.

Ranger Bob


----------



## thundertrout

that ol boy just might get hurt if he crosses the guy on the water or at dock.
and i'm sure that there's been fights over a fishing hole.remember one thing that
there's some loose cannons on the water,take caution.


----------



## deke

Fishfinder & Balz, it is, but he is still out there, sighted several times already since then. LOL


----------



## bayouboy

deke said:


> Fishfinder & Balz, it is, but he is still out there, sighted several times already since then. LOL


 Deke, he is still around and has potlicked on me too a few times. Either he has no idea or he is a Professional (potlicker)


----------



## fuelish1

neckdeep said:


> hey man whut's up - ya'll catchin any ? what ya using ? got any live shrimps I can borrow ? I'm only catchin hard heads on thesed froozen ones


thanks for the target of my 3 ounce surf pyramid weights next time I go out....I will gladly BLAST this fool with them if he ever does that to me and my group....he aint very bright from the sounds of things on here.....(I can cast over 100yards with that 3 OZ. pyramid weight too!) *evil laugh*


----------



## fuelish1

deke said:


> This guy was an expert potlicker and undersized fish keeper. He had the lid open on his box and just tossed in everything he caught, never once saw him measure a fish, and we were having to throw back most fish from that mud streak. .


Thats why I keep the Game Theif hotline programmed into my cell phone...I also found the local game wardens cell phone number posted up on here in another thread for the local fishing area as well......People like this will never learn though...although if they git popped a few times by the local game warden, those fines add up and money TALKS when it's leaving your wallet!!


----------



## gater

*If you only had a clue!!*

Real man there...When you start chunkin 3oz sinkers at a whaler I hope you can out run'em. Was'nt stuff like this one of the reasons the reports was shut down the first time! Gater


----------



## fuelish1

gater said:


> Real man there...When you start chunkin 3oz sinkers at a whaler I hope you can out run'em. Was'nt stuff like this one of the reasons the reports was shut down the first time! Gater


I dunno dude....I HATE stupidity and after trying to explain the situation to the man only to have him tell me F.U. .......he's just BEGGING for something like that...only thing is...I aint runnin away!


----------

